

Shown HN: Cats On Me - theraven
http://123.cats-on.me

======
buster
I don't get it.. Description please?

It seems to randomly place cats on a picture.. what the... Doesn't make any
sense at all to me..

~~~
richo
You can also tweak the subdomain to change the number of cats.

~~~
tbfrench
lol. Upper limit?

~~~
theraven
999999999 made my Chrome ACCESS teh BAD

------
theraven
Found src. Seems legit. <https://github.com/richo/catson.me>

------
tbfrench
Lol. but I'd like to be able to download the photo. Any chance of a download
button?

~~~
richo
No.

------
dannymidnight
not enough cats.

